# Took Some Pics



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's a few shots of my theater. Please, no comments on the board that the projector is mounted to, I measured everything about 100 times except that board. I didn't realize just how crooked it was until i had stepped back, looked, and :gah:realized I shot about 20 nails into it. I figured I'd just put up with the imperfection instead of mangling my wall.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great, very neat....:T


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice and clean. How does the sub sound being in the closet there?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

The sub sounds surprisingly good, I only had to do a little taming with the sms-1.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

you are probably geting some loading from the shape of that closet. does it sound clean and undistorted or just really loud and boomy?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Its very clean, not boomy at all.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you planning on some acoustic treatments for the walls? It looks like you would tighten up the sound with less reflections.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, but I have some closets and windows in very bad locations, making first reflection kinda hard to up any kind of paneling. Any ideas?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... nice and clean... well... except maybe for that board your projector is mounted to. You know it looks a little crooked. :whistling:

What sub is that anyway?


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Sonny,

Its a Tempest X. As for the crooked board. The projector has since been replace, and that board been removed. I'll get some more pics up soon.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if your room is crooked and not the mount for the projector. Did you check that?:heehee:

Anyhow the room looks nice, Great job:T


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

My ego thanks you.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Maceo23 said:


> Yeah, but I have some closets and windows in very bad locations, making first reflection kinda hard to up any kind of paneling. Any ideas?


You could try some heavy curtains on the windows and even if the room is odd shaped some panels could help. Don't know the the whole room but some bass traps in the corners are alway's a good idea...


----------

